# 55gal



## ACCIDENT (Dec 6, 2005)

could i keep a zebra loach and a shark togeather ya or no thanks 
any of u every keep a zebra loach tell me if u like them


----------



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.fishprofiles.com/interac...ia+hymenophysa&action=Show+Compatible+Species


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fishprofiles is not a good place to get compatibility for fish, they go by water parameters and not by agressiveness or anything like that. Depends on the shark but yes, most sharks won't bother a pleco.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I have had sharks and clown loaches together just fine, so i'm sure the zebra loach would be fine.


----------

